# Bruchsteine



## ThomasK. (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin grad dabei einen Teich zu planen und habe schon viele schöne Bilder gesehen mit einer Randgestaltung aus Bruchsteinen.  Nur weiß ich nicht wo ich diese "kostengünstig" herbekomme. Bin schon seit Stunden am googlen und hab noch immer keinen Händler gefunden, der vielleich sogar ne Preisliste hat. Hat da vielleicht jemand nen Link oder ne grobe Preisvorstellung für mich? 

MfG Thomas


----------



## Frank (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bruchsteine*

Hallo Thomas,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club.*

Mit Links kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber dafür mit einem Bildchen und ungefähren Preisangaben.

 

Auf diesem Foto siehst du ca. 6 Tonnen Bruchsteine 25 - 40 cm. Bei den Steinen handelt es sich um Ibbenbürener Bruchstein mit Namen "Mona Lisa". Die Tonne kostet ca. 58 € + Mwst.

Ich würde dir übrigens immer empfehlen, die Steine live in "Augenschein" zu nehmen. So erhälst du bei einer Bestellung im Internet keine bösen Überraschungen geliefert, was Farbe und Größe angeht.


----------



## KamiSchami (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bruchsteine*

@frank: dein teich hat sich echt  gut gemacht udn die bruchsteine sehen toll aus um mal beim thema zu bleiben. gruss kami


----------



## Doris (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bruchsteine*

Hallo Thomas

Wir haben unsere Steine aus Ibbenbüren. http://www.naturstein-schwabe.de/

Kommt drauf an, was für Steine du  haben möchtest, denn Bruchstein ist nicht gleich Bruchstein.  Und die Preise schwanken auch so zwischen 40 bis 100 €

Anbei mal ein Bild von unserer Baustelle mit den Steinen


----------



## jochen (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bruchsteine*

Hallo Thomas,

Wir haben unsere Steine direkt aus den Steinbruch geholt, sehr Preiswert und man kann sich dabei die Steine selber aussuchen.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Bruch in der Nähe.


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bruchsteine*

Hi Thomas,

ich hab unsere Steine vom Feld-sind also keine Bruchsteine sondern Feldsteine.
Oft sind die Transportkosten höher, als der Preis der Steine... Feldsteine gibts meist beim örtlichen Landwirt kostengünstig. 
Die machen an den Maschinen teilweise ordentlich Schaden, wenn sie liegen bleiben. 
Wir geben sie kostenlos ab, wenn derjenige mal ein paar Stunden mit uns aufs Feld zum Auflesen der vielen Steine kommt. Manchmal auch ohne...  
Der Berg der letzten Jahre kann sich jedenfalls sehen lassen.  
So gesehen, sind wir wirklich "steinreich" 
Und wenn ich dann sehe, was z.B. Hornbach für einen größeren Stein so haben will  ... das ist doch nur ein Stein und kein Goldbrocken!


----------



## ThomasK. (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bruchsteine*

Da hast du wohl Recht Annett! Danke für die Tips, mal sehen was ich da nun am besten mache.

MfG Thomas


----------



## KamiSchami (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bruchsteine*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> So gesehen, sind wir wirklich "steinreich"



DANKE, mein tag ist gerettet... der war echt klasse


----------



## owl-andre (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bruchsteine*

Ist zwar schon etwas älter,das Thema dennoch würde ich gerne wissen mit was man die Bruchsteine zusammen "pecken"kann.Wollte mir einen Wasserlauf aus den Steinen basteln.


----------



## rainthanner (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bruchsteine*

Hallo Thomas, 

die Bezeichnung wäre "Wasserbausteine". 
Diese in Granit, dann gibt es keine Probleme mit KH und Ph. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## owl-andre (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bruchsteine*

Heiße aber Andre nicht Thomas und ich habe Bruchsteine und keine Wasserbausteine-Danke für die Infos


----------



## rainthanner (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bruchsteine*

Ups, 

ich dacht das wär ein neuer Beitrag.  

 








Gruß Rainer


----------

